# CHICAGO!!!!



## mitsugirly (Jul 30, 2009)

We are taking a "mini" vacation this weekend leaving tomorrow at noon headed to Chicago. My husband and all his friends are going to a skate competition in the down town area and I'm tagging along hoping to get a few nice pictures of some new scenery that I've never seen before.


Anyone live in the area? Or even been to the area? Anyone have any tips on great photography picture taking places that should be on the "got to see and do" list?


I've never been the Chicago before...so I'm excited. Not so excited about having to hang with about 100 sweaty smelly skaters the entire weekend and too afraid to wonder off on my own in a big city like that. So....I was just wondering if anyone on here is from there. If not, I'll have to wait between skating sessions to get some good pics.


I REALLY wish my fish eye was here already...but I know it won't show up in time.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jul 30, 2009)

SLIM PAUL....are you from Chicago? I noticed you posted some pics of Chicago last night on your flikr.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 30, 2009)

I live right outside of Chicago. Its pretty safe to walk around. I suggest going to millennium park, navy peir, walking michigan ave, heck if you justwalk the shore line by navy peir you can find lots of thing to photo. Here is a web site of some photo that might give you some ideas of where to go. have fun.

Chicago Photo Slide Shows-Virtual Chicago Sightseeing from Chicago Traveler


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, I don't live there but whenever I pass through I try to hit a club or two. The Windy City is also the blues capital of the world. If you're going to be there at night and you haven't tried live music, it could be an interesting shoot.


----------

